# iOS 7.06 security update



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There is an update to the iOS operating system that fixes a security hole. For some reason the little red update alert bubble on Settings did not show up on my iPad, but the update is there if you go into settings and check for an update. Since it fixes a security hole, this is probably an important thing to do. There was a similar update on my iPod touch, and I imagine those who like fruity phones will find one on their iPhone.

Supposedly there is a bigger iOS 7.1 update coming, but this will fix the security hole in the meantime.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for telling us. I did not get the update pop-up either. I went to Settings to update there. Very easy to do. Plug in your devices if the battery is low.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Good to know!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

It didn't show up on mine either. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday I finally put the last big update from a few months ago on my iPhone 4S.  What took me so long?  I don't know.  I take it the security update would have been included?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

When I awoke this morning, there was a pop-pup on my iPod touch 4th gen about an update to IOS 6. I ran it and now I have 6.1.6. I bet they won't update my iPad 1 running 5.1.1, though.  

Mike


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There is an update to the iOS operating system that fixes a security hole. For some reason the little red update alert bubble on Settings did not show up on my iPad, but the update is there if you go into settings and check for an update. Since it fixes a security hole, this is probably an important thing to do.


+1

This is a Really important Security patch! It fixes a problem known as the "goto fail". Anyone using an iPhone should download the patch asap. If you have the iPad 2,3,4, or Air you should get the patch downloaded. Those few of us that have the Original iPad 1 and still working off iOS 5.1.1 are NOT affected by this bug since the programming was re-written after our iOS.

If you are using a Mac computer, you are also affected but there is no fix at this particular time. Apple is working on it. I suspect the security hole affects Mountain Lion, Lion, and Mavericks. Testing on my iMac and MacBook running Snow Leopard OSX 10.6.8 and using Firefox _and_ Safari as browsers do not show this security problem.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/apples-security-bug-what-to-know-about-it-and-what-to-do-about-it/2014/02/24/b59404e4-9d59-11e3-9ba6-800d1192d08b_story.html

There is a site to test to see if you are vulnerable to the "Goto Fail" bug by testing your iFruit using Safari as your Browser at this test website:

https://gotofail.com/

All the Best.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Yesterday I finally put the last big update from a few months ago on my iPhone 4S. What took me so long? I don't know. I take it the security update would have been included?


I'd go Check for updates on the settings menu. Just to be sure.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

For folks that are running older iOS versions is it imperative?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> For folks that are running older iOS versions is it imperative?


If your device is quite old, you won't be on ios 7, so this won't apply. For anything newer than that, I'd defer to Eeyore. But I'd encourage it, because of the issues in that detailed post.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I imagine those who like fruity phones will find one on their iPhone.


 

By the way, if any you fellow fruits, after updating, get a message that Visual Voicemail is off just re-start your phone.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Several news agencies have reported that Apple has now released a fix for the "goto fail" bug for Mac computers running OSX Mavericks and Mountain Lion.

http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-apple-update-mac-users-for-major-security-hole-20140225,0,3731147.story#axzz2uMxWwIgR

All the Best.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Several news agencies have reported that Apple has now released a fix for the "goto fail" bug for Mac computers running OSX Mavericks and Mountain Lion.


My laptop running Lion (10.7.5) got the security update yesterday.

Mike


----------

